# East Asian languages: Love and pray



## sobeadit

Please translate the phrase "love & pray"  (as a command, not as saying "to love & to pray". I want as in " you love & you pray" as an action) in the following native languages whatever they may be....

Chinese
Korean
Vietnamese
Cambodian
Laotian
Hindu

or other asian countries where americans typically adopt children.

Thank you

Stephanie


----------



## Merlin

In Tagalog (Philippines) we say "Magmahal ka at Manalangin." You are giving a command to love and to pray. Salamat!


----------



## JJchang

Chinese: 爱与祈祷


----------



## Whodunit

JJchang said:
			
		

> Chinese: 爱与祈祷


 
He needed the same in Latin letters:



> I need the translation written out in regular Roman letters, not in cyrillic. I am using alphabet beads to spell out these words, and can't use cyrillic.


 
*Source*.


----------



## MingRaymond

Chinese:愛與祈禱
Pronunciation in Mandarin : ai4 yu3 qi2 dao3


----------



## Isis

Merlin said:
			
		

> In Tagalog (Philippines) we say "Magmahal ka at Manalangin." You are giving a command to love and to pray. Salamat!


 
I think its better said as " Magmahal at magdasal" in Filipino!


----------



## Merlin

Isis said:
			
		

> I think its better said as " Magmahal at magdasal" in Filipino!


I prefer "Manalangin" Magdasal is a very "gasgas" word. For me "Manalangin" is more solemn. People take "Magdasal" for granted nowadays. But you're entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## mataripis

love & Pray in Tagalog= Nagmamahal at nanalangin!


----------



## saigon-sarang

「love」 in CJKV (East Cultural Sphere) language:

中: 愛 / 爱（ài）
日: 愛（あい, ai）
韓: 사랑 (sarang), 애 (愛, ae)
越: yêu, ái (愛)


「pray」 in CJKV (East Cultural Sphere) language:

中: 祈禱 / 祈祷（qídǎo）
日: v. 祈る（いのる, inoru）| n. 祈り（いのり, inori）
韓: 기원 (祈願, giwon), 기도 (祈禱, gido)
越: cầu (求), cầu nguyện (求願)


愛與祈禱 / 爱与祈祷 · 사랑과 기도(祈禱) · tình yêu và cầu nguyện (情 yêu 吧求願) · 愛と祈り


----------



## mataripis

De pa Dumaget: _Gyemaboot ta Nadelangen_


----------



## terredepomme

OP clearly said that she wants imperative phrases, so all the posts above are not quite what she is looking for. I hope it's not too late but I'll give my try.
Korean: 사랑하세요, 기도하세요.
Japanese: 愛しましょう、祈りましょう。(It means literally let's love, let's pray; in Japanese this is more natural than 2nd-person imperative.)
Chinese: 愛吧, 祈禱吧. 

These are the all three East Asian languages. (except for other Chinese dialects)
For other non-East-Asian languages you have mentionned, no idea.


----------



## yu_pe82

in indonesian or malay "Cinta dan Doa".


----------



## stupoh

yu_pe82 said:


> in indonesian or malay "Cinta dan Doa".


Just for reference (since I doubt the OP would come back and read this, and Indonesia isn't exactly in East Asia), the above is just the basic words (noun), the imperative version is:
"Cintailah dan berdoalah"


----------

